# 2002 2500hd rear diff problem?



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

I dont know how to describe this problem but from a stop if im making shrp turn in eith foward or reverse i get this notching that feels like its coming from the rear diff. Could i need to add that limited slip additive?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Is this a new sound? Or has it done it since you've owned the truck?


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

i just got this truck like 2 weeks ago. Its not a sound i can feel it. It makes the whole truck shudder. I know at the chevy dealer i used to work at if they did this they would add more of that additive


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

#PIP4054D: Eaton Locking Differential Chatter Shudder Noise On Turns - (Jul 19, 2010)

Subject: Eaton Locking Differential Chatter Shudder Noise on Turns

Models: 2004-2007 Buick Rainier

2000-2011 Cadillac Escalade, ESV, EXT

2002-2011 Chevrolet Avalanche

2004-2011 Chevrolet Colorado

2003-2009 Chevrolet Express

2000-2011 Chevrolet Suburban, Tahoe

2000-2007 Chevrolet Silverado Classic

2007-2011 Chevrolet Silverado

2002-2009 Chevrolet Trailblazer

2004-2011 GMC Canyon

2002-2009 GMC Envoy

2000-2011 GMC Yukon, Yukon Denali, Yukon XL

2000-2007 GMC Sierra Classic

2007-2011 GMC Sierra

2003-2011 GMC Savana

Equipped With a Locking Rear Differential RPO G80

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This PI was superseded to update model years. Please discard PIP4054C.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in this PI.

Condition/Concern:
Customers may comment on a chatter or shudder from the rear axle on vehicles equipped with an Eaton locking differential. This condition would be noticed in parking lot maneuvers, turning, or during locking differential engagement and may be more noticeable when the differential is hot. Locking differential clutch chatter may be causing this concern.

Notice: This does not apply to vehicles equipped with RPO QS4 (Quadrasteer) which is part of option package NYS. Quadrasteer vehicles use Dana axles and have a different fluid requirement.

Notice: This PI does not apply to vehicles equipped with a RPO G86 limited slip differential.

Recommendation/Instructions:
If differential clutch chatter is encountered in a vehicle equipped with an Eaton locking differential, flush, drain and refill the differential with new synthetic fluid, use the fluid part number listed in SI for the vehicle currently being worked on. If the condition returns, replace the rear differential clutch This PI was superseded to update model years. Please discard PIP4054C. plates and refill the differential with new synthetic fluid, use the fluid part number listed in SI for the vehicle currently being worked on. Refer to eSI for clutch plate replacement and set up procedures.

Notice: Eaton locking differentials used in 10.5[Prime ] rear axles are equipped with steel clutch plates. It is a design characteristic of these steel clutch plates to exhibit more clutch chatter than other models.

Important: Installing any friction modifier causes the clutch pack in the locking differential to slip and miss engagement. A fluid flush can often remove debris that is a contributor to clutch chatter. Adding friction modifier additive can cause a loss of locking differential functionality.

Notice: On Quadrasteer equipped vehicles, simply flush the rear axle and refill with the fluid listed in SI document 793720 under the steerable application.

Please follow this diagnostic or repair process thoroughly and complete each step. If the condition exhibited is resolved without completing every step, the remaining steps do not need to be performed.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

you will need to find out if you have the 14bolt full float or semi float rear.

the 10.5 " ring gear is the full float

the 9.5" gear is the semi float.

or you might have the newer rear thats 11" i think on the ring gear.

to help id the rear http://coloradok5.com/axleguide.shtml

and fyi the gov-loc / eaton locking rear in any rear axle other than the 14full float and i think the newer 11" rear is known to blow up a lot under hard use by people that basicly spin tires and let it slam in to lock mode . so you might need to have a close look inside to see if somthing major is going on.

and the better 14ff and bigger unit do have some problems but not nearly as bad . thay changed the design and its a lot stronger.


----------

